# Big Cube Competition?



## Az897 (Apr 24, 2018)

Every other week, I will run a large cube competition (6x6x6+). You must follow scrambles for 6x6x6 and 7x7x7; computer-generated scrambles are preferred for 8x8x8+. Post your results every week, and happy cubing!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes, and maybe they could add them to the weekly comp site too.
ps: can we just hand scramble, i don't want to spend ten minutes scrambling a 9x9.


----------



## Az897 (Apr 25, 2018)

I think that handscrambling is reasonable for 8x8x8+, but I will post scrambles for 6x6 and 7x7 at the very least.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 25, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> ps: can we just hand scramble, i don't want to spend ten minutes scrambling a 9x9.



It's not really that hard to follow a scramble, and then you can be sure it's adequately scrambled. 

I'd do it, but I don't have the puzzles right now. Or time, but that's another issue. I might try my hand at a Gigaminx race.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

I have been enjoying big cubes as well, but the only big NxNxN cube that I have after 6x6 and 7x7 is 11x11, so that is the only other events I can do, but I am still interested (time permitting).


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 25, 2018)

I would be interested, but the problem is time
I only have up to 8x8 and do not like following scrambles.


----------



## Az897 (Apr 25, 2018)

I suppose, as a happy median, I will post scrambles for 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, and for 8x8x8-11x11x11, find the scrambles here: https://ruwix.com/puzzle-scramble-generator/?type=8x8x8 (These scrambles do not copy and paste well; if anyone has a suggestion on how to copy these without the formatting getting screwed up, please let me know)
*BIG CUBE COMPETITION #1 (4/25/2018 -- 5/9/2018)
*
_6x6x6 cube:_
1. 2U2 L R' D 2L' B 2F2 3U' U' B2 2B2 3F2 2R 2D U' B2 2F2 2D' 3R' 2R2 R' 3F 2F2 L 3R' R2 B' L2 F 2R' 2B2 F' R' 3U2 2B D' 2U' 3R B' 3F2 F2 U' R 3U2 2U' B' 3R2 D' 2L 2D 2B2 2U B 2D B' 3F2 2F2 F' 3R2 B' U' 2F' F 3U2 2B' R2 3F' L2 2R U
2. B' 3F' D2 2L' R U' B2 3F' D2 2B 2F' 3R R2 2U B 2B' 3F F' 2U' 2L 2D' 2L2 2R2 2F2 F' 2D 2U2 B' 2L 2U F U 3R2 2U B2 2B2 3F2 F' L 2L2 2B2 L 2R2 D' 2U U2 R 2D' 2U' U' B' 2B 2F' U' 2R' R' 2F' D2 2D2 F' 3U 3F 3U B' F2 R 3U2 2R 2B2 3F2 
3. 2U2 3R' 2D2 R2 2F2 U2 L' 2U 2F F' 2U U' 3R2 3U2 2U' 3F' 2U 2R' B' D' 2D2 2U F2 2L R 2B2 3U 3R R 2B' 2F F' D' 3U2 L 3R2 2R2 2B2 2U2 R2 D' 2B2 2L 3F' 2D 3U' 3F' 3R' B 2B 3R2 F D' B2 2L2 3F2 2R 3U' 3R2 3U2 U L2 3R' 2U' 2L' 2R' R' F 2U F

_7x7x7 cube: _
1. 3D' U 2B2 R2 3B 2L F 2D B2 F' 2U' 2L' B' 2U' 2L 2U' B2 3F' 2D2 3F2 2L2 2R 2B2 U B' 2F 2U2 2F' 3U 3L2 F2 D2 2D2 U' L2 3D' 3R2 B2 3B' 3R' U 3B' L 2L 3L 2R' 3F' R' 3B' 3L' B2 3F D2 B 2B L2 F2 L2 2L' 3L' B2 3F' F2 D 2U2 U 3F D 2U2 U 2L 3U U' 3B 3L' 2F D 3D 2B2 3B D' 3U2 2U U' 3F' U B' 3R 2B2 L' 2L2 B' 2B2 2L D2 B' 2D 2L2 3F2 2D'
2. 2L2 3R' 2R' U B' 3R 3F R' F' 2L2 R D2 3D' 3U2 2U' U2 3B' 2U 2L 2R' 3D' 2U' B2 2D2 2U2 2B 2F' 3D2 U' 3B2 3D' U' F' 3U2 3B' D' 2D 2L2 2U2 3R 2R' R 2F 3L' 2B2 U B2 U2 2R' 2D2 2U2 2L' 3R2 U2 3L2 2F2 F2 2U2 3R' R' 3U2 2B' F 2R' B' 3D B 2B 3D 3L' 2R D2 3D' 2B 2F 3D2 2L 3F2 L 2L' 3R2 R' 3F 2L2 3F 2F2 L' 2R2 R' D' 2D2 2U' B2 2L2 2R2 2U2 3R U2 L' 2L'
3. 3F 2F2 F2 2L2 2U2 3R 2D 2B 2D 3U' F2 3L2 R2 3B2 3R 3F' 3U2 L' F2 2L' 2R 3B' 2F' 3U L2 D 2F D 3U2 U' 3L 2U' 2B 2F U' L 3U' F 3L' 2R R 2D 3D F D 3L 2R2 2U R' B' 3F F 3U 3F2 L2 2L2 2B 3B' 2F 2R2 B 3F2 2F' D2 3B 3D2 U' 2L' 2D B2 3B' 2R' 3U2 L B 3R B' 2L R' 2D 3B' 3D' L' D 2B' 2U' R' 2U F' 3L' 3D2 3U' 2U2 2R2 R' 3B' D2 2L2 3B' 3L

As stated before, 8x8x8 through 13x13x13 are single events.

Please paste your times below and happy cubing!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

Az897 said:


> (These scrambles do not copy and paste well; if anyone has a suggestion on how to copy these without the formatting getting screwed up, please let me know)


First off thank you for the 6x6 and 7x7 scrambles. Below is a copied 8x8 scramble from the website that you mentioned having trouble on. I just copied the scramble from the website and pasted it as seen below.

TO ALL, DO NOT USE THIS SCRAMBLE. IT IS JUST FOR REFERENCE. 
B3' U2' B2 F3 R4' D4' B3' D' U4' B4' U4' D2 R4 L2' B2 R42 L' U4' F B4' U42 D4 R3' B2 U22 F3' B4' R3' B32 R3 U2 F22 B4 U32 R42 B4' R2' D2 L3' F32 U32 D3 B32 D4 F' B4' D3 U3' L3 R22 B32 F4' D22 U2 B4' R4 U32 D3' B R2 B22 F3' D4 F2' B4 U4' D' B2 R' D B L B2' F22 L3 U4' B32 R U2 R3 F42 R22 U3' B2 D42 R3 F2 R' D2 F3' L42 R3 F2 U2 L U3 R2 B32 D' B2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2018)

1) 4:04.168 - screwed up edges.
2) 3:54.208- horrible
3) 3:39.076- ok
mean: 3:52.484
overall bad, I really want to make the 3:45 cutoff at my comp next week

8x8: 10:15.255 (I cant seem to get sub 10)
9x9: 15:59.419
More coming soon


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 27, 2018)

It's been a while, but I have 8x8 and 9x9 cubes, so I'll get in on it.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 28, 2018)

*6x6 *- 4:15.97, 4:34.66, 4:00.21 Mo3 = *4:16.95*

*7x7* - 5:30.89, 6:25.24, 6:11.14 Mo3 = *6:02.42*

*8x8* - *16:10.78

9x9* - *26:01.09*


----------



## Az897 (Apr 28, 2018)

7x7x7 -- 5:31.00, 5:40.74, 5:04.36. mo3 of 5:25.36
9x9x9 -- 10:43.76
10x10x10 -- 17:32.79
11x11x11 -- 24:53.54

Happy about sub-25 on 11. It's my new PB.


----------



## Az897 (May 9, 2018)

*RESULTS FOR WEEK 1 ARE ATTACHED.
*
As always, 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 are mo3, 8x8x8 and beyond are singles.

*BIG CUBE COMPETITION #2 (5/10/2018-5/23/2018)

6x6x6:
1. 2L 2B 2F2 2R2 U R' 2B 3F2 D B2 L 2L' F2 R2 3F2 R' 2D 3U 2R' R' 2D 2R2 3F D2 2R' F 2D' 2R D2 3F 2L2 F 3U2 2B2 3F 2F2 2L' 3R B' 2D2 2R2 D L2 R2 3U 2B2 2D' F2 2U' 2B2 R2 2U 3R' 2U' U B 2B' F2 3U2 B 2U' 3R2 R2 D' F 2L 2D' 3U2 U2 2F2
2. 3F2 U2 L' 3R2 3F' U' 2F 2D' 3U2 U' 2B2 F' D2 2B' 2R2 U' B2 3F2 D' L' 2F L 3F2 D B 2U 2R2 B' 2B 3R 2F D F' L2 2D2 3R2 D R D' B' 3U' 2F2 2U' 3F D2 2B' 2L2 3F' R' B L' R F D' 2D2 F 3R2 B 3R2 D2 U B D2 2D2 L2 2R2 F' L2 2R2 2B2
3. 2D' F U B' F2 2R' 2B' 2D2 U' B' L2 R 3F' F2 2L' 2R R' D' 2D2 2L' 2F' 3U2 3F' 3R' 3U' U' 2B2 2F F2 2L' 3R' U F' 2L' R2 F 2U' F' 2L' 2R' 2D2 2B L' B' 2B L2 2D' 2R' 3F D2 B 2R2 2U L' 2L 3U 3F F2 R 2D' 2U 3F2 3R U2 R 2U' U' 2L' 2B' 2F2

7x7x7:
1. U 3F' 2F' 3U' L' 2L2 2R' U 2L' 3D2 F L2 2D 3U2 2U2 U 3L2 3R' 2B' 3R' 3D U' 3B 2D 3D 3R' 2R 2D 3D' 3B' 3L2 2R' R 3F2 D 2D 3D' 2U 3F2 F' 3R 2R2 B2 3F' R 3D' U' L' B 3D L' 2F2 2R2 3D2 L' D2 2L' 3R2 2R2 B U' 2F 3L' 2D' 2R' 3B 3U2 U2 B L R' 2U F D' L 2L2 2R R' 3B 3D 2F 3D2 B 3R 2F2 F2 2R' 3D' L 2U 2R' B 3B' U B' 2R2 2B2 2D2 3F' R'
2. U B 3U' 3B' D' 3U 2U' L' 2R 3B' 3U2 U2 2B L2 B' D' 3B' 2F 2D U 2B2 L2 B2 3L 3B2 R 3F' L B' U 2L2 2B' 3F' 3L2 3F2 L' 3B 2U' 3F' 3U 2R 3F F2 D 3U2 R 3B 2R 2F' U2 B' 2B 2F F2 2R2 R2 D 2U' B F' 3L2 D2 2U R' B' 3B 2F2 3L' F U 2B2 L D2 2R2 B 3B2 2F' 2R D2 2D2 3U 2L 2B L' 2L2 3U B' 3B' 3D2 B 3U' 3B 3F 2D' 2U2 L' 2F2 3L2 U2 3F'
3. 3U 2F 2D2 2L2 3L' 2R2 2F2 3R' 2B' D U2 3F2 3R2 3U2 3F L2 3L 2R2 2D2 2L B 3B 3L F U' 3F L2 3L 3F' F2 3L' 2D' 2L 3D F' D L' 2R' R' 3U 3B2 2L 3R R B 3B' 3L 2D L 2R' 2D2 3D 3U2 2R2 B 3B' F' L2 D' R2 D2 2D' 3U 2U2 L2 2R 2U2 F2 3R2 R 3U2 2B2 2F2 F 2D2 3B' 3U 2L' 2B2 3B' 3R' 3D' 2L' 3B2 3D2 2B' 2R' R U2 L2 3D2 3R 2F' F' D 2R' 3B2 3F' 2R 2D'
*
Higher-order scrambles available on Ruwix. Good luck!


----------



## Reprobate (May 9, 2018)

6x6 - 5:12.18, 4:52.95, 3:50.15 = *4:38.43 
*
7x7 - 5:50.16, 6:00.41, 6:18.85 = *6:03.14
*
8x8 - *16:14.08
*
9x9 - DNF


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 18, 2018)

9x9: 15:16.368
more coming soon


----------

